
LifeWiki - lelf
http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/
======
lgas
In case anyone has a Novation Launchpad, I made Conway's Game of Life for it
when I was first learning Clojure[0]. It's fun playing with cells you can
press.

Unfortunately there's a lot that I would do differently now that I know a
little more what I am doing with Clojure, but I haven't had the time to go
back and clean it up.

[0] [https://github.com/lgastako/lifepad](https://github.com/lgastako/lifepad)

------
zaphar
Life was the first non trivial program I ever coded. It was in GW Basic and
required you to input the cells by typing in their grid coordinates one at a
time. and it rendered the steps in the simulations using asterisks on the
screen.

I learned about off by one errors and multidimensional arrays coding it. I
still remember the rush of elation when I first rendered the blinker on screen
and it worked.

------
thearn4
For those who are interested in a simple Python implementation of the automa
described in the wiki:

[https://github.com/thearn/game-of-life](https://github.com/thearn/game-of-
life)

------
nealabq
The forums are also interesting (and active):

[http://www.conwaylife.com/forums/](http://www.conwaylife.com/forums/)

------
Lorem678
Super interesting site. There's an interactive (javascript based) grid here -
[http://academo.org/demos/conways-game-of-
life/](http://academo.org/demos/conways-game-of-life/) \- where you can input
the patterns and watch them animate over time. Never fails to entertain.

------
codeholic
Other links to check out:
[http://catagolue.appspot.com/home](http://catagolue.appspot.com/home)
[https://twitter.com/conwaylife](https://twitter.com/conwaylife)

------
domas
All animated patterns on one page:
[http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Category:Animated_images](http://www.conwaylife.com/wiki/Category:Animated_images)

------
sladix
If you want to test theses out :
[http://conwaylife.appspot.com/library](http://conwaylife.appspot.com/library)

------
Adam_O
In my opinion one of the most interesting courses on coursera called Model
Thinking had a few segments devoted to this..

[https://youtu.be/fna6xW76NYg?list=PLGqc26s6O0E2P2BnK73JWXk4Y...](https://youtu.be/fna6xW76NYg?list=PLGqc26s6O0E2P2BnK73JWXk4YYTgl3dmb)

------
RickHull
Ruby version with multiple competing populations:

[https://github.com/rickhull/conway_deathmatch](https://github.com/rickhull/conway_deathmatch)

See also the elixir branch.

------
rcthompson
Warning: do not visit this wiki if you need to be productive today.

